# Side effects of Gonal F



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm on day 9 of my first IUI cycle

Due to my womb lining being too thick at my day 2 baseline scan we weren't given the Clomid I'm supposed to be taking from days 2-5 but just got the gonal-f injections on days 5-7-9 (had my final one this morning)

I have read that most people don't have that many symptoms and I'm starting to get slightly concerned at how rough I'm feeling. 

Within a few hours of each injection I have a headache and really stuffy nose. I have also been getting regular twinges in my abdomen and felt much warmer than normal and been really emotional. The days in between I have been fine but noticed that with each injection the symptoms are getting a bit worse. 

Had my day 9 injection at 8am today and its now lunch time and I have loads of work to do but just want to crawl under my desk and cry (for absolutely no reason!  )

Sorry to moan but just a bit concerned because I have heard that Clomid side effects are worse and am really worried about the combined effect of both Clomid and Gonal-F if this cycle doesn't work (trying to stay optimistic but realistic enough to know that odds are against it working first cycle)


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi susieg2404 

Iwhen I've used gonal F normally have had a headache on the 1injection and I have has stuffy nose to everyone different to how they react I had lots of cramps on my last round of iui but if you have any concerns maybe talk to nurse when you go for check up scans but I'm sure it's all normal try not to worry.  With any of my cycles I've never done clomid and gonal F but before we moved to iui I was on clomid for 9 months before that and I felt awful on it some day really struggled.  There no harms in just calling the clinic and explaining to them what's happening and they will tell you if it's all ok ect
Good luck


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Sas06

Think I'm just being dramatic because I'm feeling so emotional


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Not at all Hun unfortunately the drugs can make you feel different and cramps ect try not to worry about it all amd day each day as it comes but just chat with your nurse there really grate at listening to all our worrys and concerns x


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

susie I had all of those symptoms as well with gonal F and one of my gf's told me it was even worst in terms of the emotions for her! don't worry but no harm in calling your nurse/doc if you're not sure!


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks!

Feeling much better today. Thank god the injections are alternate days!

Just need to stop worrying about tomorrows scan now!


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Had my iui on friday and im still getting loads of weird side effects. 

I have tested and the trigger is out of my system but over last couple of days I've had all my usual pmt symptoms (cramps, headaches, spots)and yesterday was burning up so badly my face looked like I had sunburn!!! And I have loads of spots, but on my neck and chest not just on my face. Have had to take yesterday and today off work because my stomach has been so upset (tmi alert - I usually get borderline diarrhoea on day 1 of my period and I've had it for 2 days now)

Sorry for whinging but just feeling really rotten and thought I would be starting to feel better now that the hormones will be out of my system


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh and also been getting fluttery feeling in my chest and short sharp pains in my abdomen. Neither last for more than a minute


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Did your iui go well?  I've never had the fluttering in chest but pains in abdomen is pretty normal this many days after iui.  Try relax much as you can and you should start to feel abit better in next day or 2 x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi sas06 

Yes it went really smoothly. Teeny bit of spotting afterwards but the nurse didn't have any problems and said everything looked fine


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's good hopefullythe fluttering will just goes could be with being nervous or something. Fingers crossed for you hope the 2ww doesn't drag for you x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

